# mm5 failes to compile

## Rainmaker

Hi guys,

Is anyone having trouble compiling the new mm5 kernel? I'm getting this error:

```
  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

fs/built-in.o(.text+0x87881): In function `mask_ok_common':

: undefined reference to `vfs_permission'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

Manually calling ld fs/built-in.o gives me this:

```

ld: warning: cannot find entry symbol _start; defaulting to 00000000080480c0

built-in.o(.text+0x18b): In function `vfs_statfs64':

: undefined reference to `memcpy'

built-in.o(.text+0x23a): In function `sys_statfs':

: undefined reference to `copy_to_user'

built-in.o(.text+0x2f8): In function `sys_statfs64':

: undefined reference to `copy_to_user'

built-in.o(.text+0x382): In function `sys_fstatfs':

: undefined reference to `copy_to_user'

built-in.o(.text+0x41f): In function `sys_fstatfs64':

: undefined reference to `copy_to_user'

built-in.o(.text+0xc1c): In function `sys_utime':

: undefined reference to `__get_user_4'

built-in.o(.text+0xc3d): In function `sys_utime':

: undefined reference to `__get_user_4'

built-in.o(.text+0xe73): In function `sys_utimes':

: undefined reference to `copy_from_user'

built-in.o(.text+0x1492): In function `chown_common':

: undefined reference to `printk'

built-in.o(.text+0x1738): In function `dentry_open':

: undefined reference to `file_ra_state_init'

built-in.o(.text+0x1811): In function `dentry_open':

: undefined reference to `preempt_schedule'

built-in.o(.text+0x181e): In function `dentry_open':

: undefined reference to `wake_up_process'

built-in.o(.text+0x182f): In function `dentry_open':

: undefined reference to `preempt_schedule'

built-in.o(.text+0x1895): In function `get_unused_fd':

: undefined reference to `find_next_zero_bit'

built-in.o(.text+0x18ea): In function `get_unused_fd':

: undefined reference to `preempt_schedule'

A LOT of these

built-in.o(.data+0x264): undefined reference to `generic_file_readv'

built-in.o(.data+0x268): undefined reference to `generic_file_write_nolock'

built-in.o(.data+0x26c): undefined reference to `generic_file_sendfile'

built-in.o(.data+0x10f8): undefined reference to `proc_dointvec'

built-in.o(.data+0x1124): undefined reference to `proc_dointvec'

built-in.o(.data+0x1150): undefined reference to `proc_dointvec'

built-in.o(.data+0x117c): undefined reference to `proc_dointvec'

built-in.o(.data+0x11a8): undefined reference to `proc_dointvec'

built-in.o(.data+0x11d4): more undefined references to `proc_dointvec' follow

built-in.o(.data+0x24b0): undefined reference to `slabinfo_write'

built-in.o(.data+0x2590): undefined reference to `show_interrupts'

built-in.o(.data+0x45c8): undefined reference to `generic_file_read'

built-in.o(.data+0x45d8): undefined reference to `generic_file_mmap'

built-in.o(.data+0x5f28): undefined reference to `generic_file_read'

built-in.o(.data+0x5f2c): undefined reference to `generic_file_aio_read'

built-in.o(.data+0x5f30): undefined reference to `generic_file_write'

built-in.o(.data+0x5f34): undefined reference to `generic_file_aio_write'

built-in.o(.data+0x5f44): undefined reference to `generic_file_mmap'

built-in.o(.data+0x5f64): undefined reference to `generic_file_readv'

built-in.o(.data+0x5f68): undefined reference to `generic_file_writev'

built-in.o(.data+0x5f6c): undefined reference to `generic_file_sendfile'

built-in.o(.data+0x6408): undefined reference to `generic_file_read'

built-in.o(.data+0x6410): undefined reference to `generic_file_write'

built-in.o(.data+0x6424): undefined reference to `generic_file_mmap'

built-in.o(.data+0x644c): undefined reference to `generic_file_sendfile'

built-in.o(.data+0x9448): undefined reference to `generic_file_read'

built-in.o(.data+0x9464): undefined reference to `generic_file_mmap'

built-in.o(.data+0x948c): undefined reference to `generic_file_sendfile'

built-in.o(.data+0x9b08): undefined reference to `generic_file_read'

built-in.o(.data+0x9b10): undefined reference to `generic_file_write'

built-in.o(.data+0x9cc8): undefined reference to `generic_file_read'

```

The full error message is 494 Kb, so a bit to large to post here  :Razz: 

Looks like there's a .h file missing somewhere, but I can't seem to figure out which one  :Sad: 

Can anyone tell me what to (de)select in my kernel config?

----------

## utpark

edit : /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-rc1-mm5/fs/reiser4/plugin/security/perm.c

line 16: 

return vfs_permission(inode, mask); 

->

return generic_permission(inode, mask, NULL);

----------

## s2

that fixed it, thanks!

----------

## phlashback

Thanks... for the info

----------

## Rainmaker

Thanks! That fixed it.

BTW: welcome

----------

## Rainmaker

My USB does not work with this kernel (EHCI). I found a patch on the kernel mailing-list, but still no go... My extra hub gets detected, but my mouse doesn't. Think I'll have to wait for mm6.

----------

